# connaître / savoir



## Maître Capello

*To translate "to know" into French, should I use connaître or savoir?*​
*Moderator note:* This question is very  frequent. It has been discussed extensively in our forums. We have merged most discussions here. This thread is therefore very long but it  is also quite complete. If you don't have the time to read it through,  you may want to have a look at the quick—though incomplete—summary  below. If you are still unsure which verb you should use in your specific example after reading the whole thread, please don't open another discussion but ask your question here. Thank you!

*Quick summary:*

Only _savoir_ can introduce a verb in the infinitive or a subordinate clause, never _connaître_ (e.g., _Je sais nager_, _Je sais que tu es en colère, Je sais quand il sera là_).
Only _connaître_ is used when talking about people, not _savoir_ (e.g., _Je connais ton frère_).
_Savoir_ typically means:
to be skilled in some art or profession (e.g., _Je sais peindre, Je sais fabriquer des chaises._)
to be capable of, to have the power or talent of doing something (e.g., _Je sais compter jusqu'à cent._)
to be aware of something (e.g., _Je sais que le ciel est bleu._)
to hold something in one's memory so as to be able to repeat it (e.g., _Je sais ma poésie._)

_Connaître_ typically means:
to have gained knowledge or skill in some domain (e.g., _Je connais bien mon métier._)
to have knowledge or understanding of something (e.g., _Je connais le sens du mot « désespoir », Je connais la réponse à cette question._)
to be informed about the existence or value of something (e.g., _Je connais cette chanson, Je connais la valeur du savoir._)
to know someone (e.g., _Je connais Marc, Je connais les gens qui habitent ici._)


----------



## Markus

Bonjour, j'ai une question sur l'emploi de savoir et connaître. Comme anglophone, cette distinction est difficile pour moi, mais je la comprends pour la plupart. Ma question c'est, quelle phrase ci-dessous est la meilleur?


Je connais le français 
Je sais parler français 
Merci!

Markus


----------



## Ze Zeum

"Je sais parler français" is right too, but only if you want to stress that you actually know  how to speak french.
[…]


----------



## Didier_S

Correct and equivalent :

Je sais parler français.
Je connais le français.

"Savoir" doesn't no more mean "Connaître" in the modern French language.
You can find it with this meaning in literature, in a few expressions...

"Savoir" with another verb is always frequent : "Je sais nager", "Je sais peindre", etc.
In Belgium, "savoir" is used instead of "pouvoir".


----------



## chamizo

mes amis!
please please help me. i started learning french not so long ago, and i got a bit confused with these verbs. the only difference i know between them is that "connaitre" is used when talking about people, as in "i know him" 
i  think i need a lot of examples to be able to know which one to use in different contexts
thanking you all in advance!


----------



## DDT

I think that basically you can refer "connaître" to "to know" and "savoir" to "to be aware of"

DDT


----------



## Gil

> (be acquainted with) (person, place) connaître; (poverty, happiness etc) savoir ce que c'est que
> ...
> (to have knowledge of) savoir
> 
> Copyright © 2000, Harrap's Multimedia, © 2000, Havas Interactive


----------



## chamizo

then if i want to say : "i know his name" what should i use?
or for example someone has just told you somethinng and you say
"i knew it already"


----------



## DDT

"je connais son nom" and "je le savais déjà / j'en étais dèjà au courant"


----------



## Gil

chamizo said:
			
		

> then if i want to say : "i know his name" what should i use?
> or for example someone has just told you somethinng and you say
> "i knew it already"


1  Je sais son nom
2  Je le savais déjà.

Autres possibilités:
Je le connais bien, mais j'ai oublié son nom.
Je sais son nom, mais je ne le connais pas vraiment.


----------



## chamizo

thanks a lot, i liked the examples very much and they are of great help!
so i can say:
(of course)je sais son nom -(because) je le connais bien 
i know how to read "je sais lire"
i know how to cook "je sais ..."
 -  savoir, in other words used to talk about practical knowledge, what you have learnt and now know?
i know the way to his house - savoir?
and is it possible to say: i know french (not yet actually je sais francais, or i should say "je sais parler francais? 
(sorry je n'ai pas de french keybord)

also how can i ask "how to say (something) in french?"
like in how to say " world" in french

thanks a lot, i think it's a great luck that i came across this forum


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

This should help you a lot, Chamizo :

http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/BDL/gabarit_bdl.asp?t1=1&id=2416


----------



## LeoO

hi,
I thought the same when I found this forum.
There are lot of people who give their time to help you. (que je remercie)
And you can have a very quick answer 

Both "je sais lire" and " je sais cuisiner" are right
"I know the way to his house"
I'm not sure if we can translate by "je connais le chemin pour aller chez lui"
if it's the case we use "connaitre"
otherwise if you translate by "je sais où il habite"
you use "savoir"
Well my english still quite bad so my translation may be wrong

And "how to say (something) in french"
I'll say "Comment on dit (quelque chose) en français?"
For example : Comment on dit "a motor bike" en français?

I hope that will help you a bit


----------



## chamizo

hi Leo
thank you very much for "je sais ou il habite", i think it's just what should be said, i was just trying to make word for word translation.
by the way your english sounds (or should i say looksquite well
see you soon again
merci pour tout


----------



## Jessila

I don't think I could tell you why but we would indeed say 
"je _sais_ où il habite"   but   "je _connais_ le chemin pour aller chez lui / elle"


----------



## Ahmed

So would you say "Je sais son nom" or "Je connais son nom"?

Secondly, would you say:

 Je ne retrouve pas mes notes. Vous savez les notes de notre réunion?

or

 Je ne retrouve pas mes notes. Vous connaissez les notes de notre réunion?


----------



## Auryn

Ahmed said:
			
		

> So would you say "Je sais son nom" or "Je connais son nom"?


When the verb is followed by a noun, _connaître_ is better: "je *connais* son nom."



> Je ne retrouve pas mes notes. Vous savez les notes de notre réunion?
> 
> or
> 
> Je ne retrouve pas mes notes. Vous connaissez les notes de notre réunion?


Neither 

"Vous *savez où sont* les notes de notre réunion?"


----------



## Auryn

[...]

Pour moi, ni "vous savez les notes" ni "vous connaissez les notes" n'a de sens. A moins qu'Ahmed ait voulu dire: "Je ne trouve pas mes notes. Vous savez*,* les notes de notre réunion?" ce qui changerait tout.


----------



## Lezert

we use "savoir" , when "to know" describes a verb 
(ex: = to know how to speak )
je sais parler anglais, je sais que les anglais boivent du thé, je sais que la terre est ronde

and connaître when "to know" describes a name
(ex: I know him )
je connais son père, je connais cette ville

je sais où il habite      ( I know where he lives)
je connais son adresse ( I know his direction )

je sais parler français ( I knw how to speak french)
je connais le français  ( I know french language)


----------



## catay

In my experience there is not always a clear distinction between the usage of these two verbs (savoir is easier to pin down/ connaître more difficult), at least one that English speakers can directly equate to a specific usage of the English verb "to know."

savoir - to know (facts), to know how to
Je sais ce que vous voulez dire.
Je sais nager.

But I've noticed that connaître can be used in ways we use "know/savoir" in English:

connaître - to know, to be aware of, to be familiar with - persons and objects

Je connais cet homme.

Je connais ce livre (I know that book) ou je connais à fond ce livre. (I'm thoroughly acquainted with this book/I know this book well.)


----------



## epistolario

I said the ff to my French teacher in our class: 

_Si je ne *sais* pas la réponse, je ne parle pas. _

He suggested that I use *connais*, instead. Why? Can you also use *sais* in some context? I'm asking you because I prefer an explanation in English. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lezert

Yes, you can use "savoir", but followed by_ verb_,  ("connaitre" is followed by a noun) :
je sais répondre
je connais la réponse


----------



## wildan1

But_ je *sais *la réponse_ would mean you learned and absolutely know the expected answer (for example, for a test)
_"I know the answer/I have it down cold"_


----------



## tonbo

*Je voudrais savoir/je voudrais connâitre* 

Which would be the right one in a sentence like "I would like to get the email address of X" or "I would like to know where X is . . ."

I know they're very different sentences, but is there some accepted rule with these verbs?

Cheers


----------



## PoisonedQuill

Hi there.

I need to explain the purpose of a clock in a simple sentence and I wanted to say that it let us know the time, but I'm not sure if I should translate "know" as "savoir" or as "connaître" and I don't know if "time" should be "heure" or "temps".

The structure of the sentence would be:

"[une horloge] On l'utilise pour <savoir/connaître> <l'heure/le temps>". 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## marget

I think you can say "pour savoir l'heure qu'il est".


----------



## PatBParis

according to me :
Nearly the same but
connaître is much more about a sort of instinctive knowledge
savoir is linked to a learning process


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Salut les amis 

En lisant un article sur la différence entre "savoir" et "connaître", c'était écrit que l'on utilise "savoir" quand on sait quelque chose par coeur (entre autres), et "connaître quand _we're familiar with something/someone (comment est-ce que ça se dit en français?) _et "je connais Paris" était mise comme exemple qui signifie "I'm familiar with Paris".

Ma qustion est: est-ce que l'on peut dire "je sais Paris" si l'on cherche à dire "I know Paris by heart" (as in I know every corner of Paris)?

(Je vous prie de corriger toutes mes fautes)


----------



## gracelandmansion

Non Cristina c'est incorrect. 
Tu peux dire seulement "je connais Paris par coeur"


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, on dira par exemple : _Je connais Paris comme ma poche._
(Dans ce sens, on ne pourra jamais dire : « _Je sais Paris_ »…)


----------



## Slim Harpo

Bonjour,

I know the official rules for using connaitre vs. savoir, but having lived in France, I seem to remember "Je connais l'adresse" -- I'm reading a text that says it must be "Je sais l'adresse." In spoken French, are both used in this case?
Another similar example: Could you say, "Je connais son nom" ?

Merci beaucoup de votre aide


----------



## Broff

I believe both are fine, je sais l'addres is may be more colloquial.


----------



## Love_Transforms_Babylon

Bonjour,

Lequel est correct: 

Je _sais_ où à/dans New York travaillent mes amies. 

OU 

Je _connais_ où à/dans New York travaillent mes amies.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## SwissPete

« Je sais où à New York travaillent mes amies ».


----------



## legalize_skateboarding99

Bonjour à tous,
Je me demandais simplement si ces deux termes étaient synonymes quand il s'agit des langues et des mots, c'est-à-dire, est-ce que je peux dire aussi bien "Je connais le français" que "Je sais le français", et tous les deux sont corrects?  Je sais que celui-ci est correct, mais quant à celui-là, je n'en suis pas trop sûr.  

Et en outre, de quel mot faut-il se servir en parlant des mots.  Par exemples, dit-on  "Je connais ce mot" ou plutôt "Je sais ce mot"?  

Merci bien!


----------



## b1947420

Perhaps you should study the grammar of these two verbs and look at some applications.
Briefly it is a matter of whether you are communicating a knowledge of fact (savoir) or a familiarity (connaître) with a subject.
"Je connais ce mot" translates to "I am familiar with this word" against "Je sais ce mot" which translates to "I know this word."
Maybe a native could help further.


----------



## b1947420

They are both in current use but _the context_ would set which verb to use in written or spoken French.


----------



## francais_espanol

Bonjour

En général, je comprends la différence entre savoir et connaître, mais parfois j'ai des doutes.

Voici quelques exemples:

"Do you know his name ? "
"Sais-tu son nom ?" ou "Connais-tu son nom?"

"Do you know the way (to get there) "
"Sais-tu le chemin? Connais-tu le chemin?"

"I don't know the word in English."
"Je ne connais pas le mot en anglais." "Je ne sais pas le mot en anglais"

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## quinoa

In your examples, "connaître" is the best one.

You are going to use savoir to express that you have or don't have some information.
Je sais! Je ne sais pas! But Je connais la solution. Je ne connais pas la réponse.

Then you will use "savoir" when after you have got the question that has been asked or must have been asked.

Je ne sais pas *s*'il va venir.
Je ne sais pas *comment* il s'appelle.
Je ne sais pas *où* il va.
Je sais *pourquoi* il l'a fait.
and I let you imagine many other examples.

Je *connais* les raisons qui l'ont poussé à agir ainsi.
Je le *connais* très bien. C'est un ami.
Je *connais* le Mexique. J'y suis allé plusieurs fois.


----------



## mylasalle

Hello, as a student in French, I am confused as to use of these two verbs which both mean "to know."

Is it correct to assume that... 
Savoir is used for things or concepts and
Connaitre is used for persons?

Merci pour votre assistance


----------



## MrSparks

That idea can work as a general rule but don't fall into an "all the time answer." Think of it more along the lines of 

Savoir - to know something or know how to do something. 
Connaître - to be familiar with a person or a thing. 

I say this because you would also use connaître with things like: songs, brand names, movies, artists. These are all things a person would say, "I know that _______" but could just as easily say, "I am familiar with that __________."

Savoir is reserved for things like: facts, how to do something, where things are located, knowing the answer to something, etc.

So, you could say "Je sais qu'il chante bien mais je ne connais pas ses chansons." or "Oui, je connais le livre mais je ne sais pas lire en anglais."

Hope that helps.


----------



## quinoa

*Connaître* means "have in mind a real or true object 'whather it is concrete or abstract) so that you are able to shape the concept, idea or image." It's always the result of something analyzed.
*Savoir* can have the same definition but you add that with "savoir" you can claim the existence. And with savoir +infinitive you claim you a


----------



## FannyB

Hello/Bonjour
Definitely tricky but as a rule (il y a toujours des exceptions en Français  ) I'd say _savoir _relates to facts ( _savoir_ _que ...) _and abilities (_je sais nager, conduire_...)
_connaître _has a direct object (_connaître quelqu'un, une oeuvre..._)



> So, you could say "Je sais qu'il chante bien mais je ne connais pas ses chansons." or "Oui, je connais le livre mais je ne sais pas lire en anglais."


I'm not sure I'd use_ savoir_ in those two examples, I would much rather say:
_Il chante bien mais je ne connais pas ses chansons_ and
_Je connais_ (or _j'ai entendu parler du livre_) _mais je ne lis pas (_or _ne connais pas  l'anglais._)


----------



## quinoa

Other examples : Je *connais* ses habitudes. Je *sais* que tous les jours il fait ceci ou cela.(examples of his habits)
*connaître* works with concepts, notions which are more elaborate, linguistically speaking of course. 

Je *connais* la marche à suivre, l'itinéraire. Je *sais* comment il faut faire, par où il faut passer.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

I know this thread has been dead for a while, but nevertheless I wanted to know if:

Je sais le français (not: je sais parler le français)

is the equivalent of

Je connais le français


?


----------



## Didier_S

Yes, it is equivalent.


----------



## gnat

Bonjour,
"_En informatique, je ne connais rien, mais je sais tout de la vie de Napoléon.
_Pourquoi pas "je ne sais rien, mais je connais tout de la vie de Napoléon?


----------



## polyn1708

In fact you can say "En informatique je n'y connais rien, mais je sais tout de la vie de napoléon"
To answer your question, we say it this way because it is fixed by usage = "tout savoir de la vie de quelqu'un", " ne rien y connaitre en maths/ en informatique/ en cuisine"


----------



## gnat

et vous savez ou connaissez l'heure de départ?


----------



## polyn1708

"Vous connaissez l'heure de départ ?"
OR 
"Vous savez à quelle heure on part ?"
You can often use both "savoir" and "connaitre" to say the same thing, but you have to have to use slightly different structures for each verb.


----------



## gnat

That leaves me a little confused : i just read "vous savez l'heure de départ? je ne sais pas les horaires très bien.


----------



## polyn1708

"Vous savez l'heure de départ ?" = a French will understand what you mean if you say this : but it is not really a correct and grammatical way to say it !
"Je ne sais pas les horaires très bien" = it is not French at all : we say "Je ne connais pas les horaires".


----------



## ilydork

Mes questions:

- Juliette *sait*/connaît qui joue dans le film.
- Pauline ne *sait*/connaît  pas cet acteur.

Ai-je raison? Merci d'avance!


----------



## quinoa

Elle sait qui joue dans le film.
Elle connaît le nom de celui qui joue/le nom de l'acteur.

Elle ne connaît pas cet acteur. Elle ne sait pas qui il est.


----------



## LMorland

Bonjour à toutes et à tous. Here's my query: a student of mine wrote the sentence,   

*Il y a des touristes qui ne savent pas les règles du métro.  *​
I corrected the verb *savoir* to *connaître.*  My student's response? _ "Mais le témoignage a utilisé le verbe savoir...?  Est-ce que connaître, c'est vraiment le bon verbe ?"_

{The 'témoignage' to which my student refers was given to the class by another teacher, and apparently was written by a long-suffering Parisian fed up with his or her daily commute on the Métro.}

A long search through the threads of WR Fora has led me to a terrific explication of the difference between savoir and connaître by the BDP, and as far as I read it, their explanation supports my position.

Qu'en pensez vous ?  Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## franc 91

ne connaissent pas le réglement qui s'applique dans le métro
ils ne savent pas qu'il y a un réglement.....


----------



## sktrinch

Dirait-on "tu sais le mot?" ou "tu connais le mot?"


----------



## Nicomon

Salut sktrinck et bienvenue sur le forum. 

Ce fil ne m'a pas convaincue. Dans le contexte, c'est bien « _savoir_ », mais on peut connaître des choses, aussi, pas seulement des personnes. 

*Cette page* de la BDL, de laquelle j'ai extrait ce qui suit te sera peut-être utile. Tu y trouveres quelques exemples. 





> Leverbe _connaître_ quant à lui peut avoir comme complément des personnes et des choses, concrètes ou abstraites. Bref, _on __connaît__ quelqu’un ou quelque chose, on __sait__ quelque chose._


   Comme ça, sans plus de contexte, à mon avis les deux se disent.  Et si tu nous mettais une phrase complète?


----------



## geostan

You could use either one, but _savoir_ implies a deeper knowledge in this case.


----------



## Sam302

Bonjour,

I know the general rules for savoir and connaitre, but it seems there are contexts where either/both are used. In my quick research I've seen both "Je sais la réponse" and "Je connais la réponse", including on this forum, but the explanations I've seen are not consistent.

If we are talking about a simple answer, which you either know or you don't, wouldn't savoir be more "correct"?

On the other hand, having spent my adolescence in France, I seem to remember that in this kind of context (ie. before a noun designating a fact or piece of information) connaitre is used a little more frequently in the spoken language.  For instance, I remember people saying, "Je connais son adresse", even though savoir seems more appropriate. Or is my memory betraying me? 

Tout commentaire est le bienvenu, merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## arundhati

I would rather make the difference between a noun following and anything else :
- Je connais la réponse
- Je connais son adresse
- Je sais que tu es là
- Je sais faire la différence


----------



## poireau

Bonjour,
C'est:
"Je sais/connais le numero de telephone"?  Merci!

Egalement

"Je sais/connais l'adresse"?


----------



## Nicklondon

connaitre pour les 2 phrases


----------



## jenesuispasparisienne

Est-ce que c'est : savoir tous les détails ou connaître tous les détails ? 

Je sais que le règle est connaitre + nom mais savoir semble plus correct... 
Merci


----------



## pieanne

Je dirais plutôt "connaître"


----------



## ProfCalifornie

Je comprends bien la différence entre les deux, mais est-ce qu’on *sait* ou est-ce qu’on *connaît* l’adresse de l’hôpital ? La réponse de mon texte dit « connaît » mais je ne suis pas d’accord. Quelqu’un peut m’expliquer cela? Merci d’avance !


----------



## rolmich

Difficile à expliquer, mais voici quelques examples :
_On connaît l'adresse de l'hôpital.
On sait que l'hôpital est ouvert jour et nuit.
On *sait que *l'adresse de l'hôpital est .....
_
Savoir à la place de connaître est aussi utilisé en langage vieilli/poétique comme dans cette chanson de 1934 :
Je *sais *une église (en français moderne on dirait "connaîs")
Au fond d'un hameau
[…]


----------



## tilt

Il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de dire _Je sais l'adresse_, même dans une conversation informelle.

J'aurais cependant du mal à expliquer pourquoi. Tu dis bien comprendre la différence entre savoir et connaître, ProfCalifornie, mais pour ma part, j'ai toujours été incapable de l'expliquer clairement. Employer l'un ou l'autre est un automatisme difficile à justifier pour beaucoup de francophones, je crois.


----------



## Oddmania

Je suis d'accord avec Tilt, _Je connais l'adresse_ est ce que je dirais, sans hésitation._ Je sais l'adresse_ sonne faux.

En fait, j'ai le sentiment qu'on utilise _savoir _avant :


Un infinitif : _Savoir *skier* | Savoir *écrire*,..._
Une proposition : _Je sais *que *tu as fait ça | Je sais *où *il est | Je ne sais pas *pourquoi *il est parti | Je sais *de quoi *il est capable,..._
Rien : _Je sais._
_Connaître _est impossible dans ces cas-là. Par contre, _savoir _et _connaître _sont tous les deux possibles avant certains noms, mais il y a parfois une nuance :



Je sais les livres qu'il a — I know which books he's got, and which ones he hasn't got → I know their titles, their existence.
 

Je connais les livres qu'il a — I know the books he's got, because I've read them or because I've just heard about them → I know their content well.


----------



## mannenhitsu

A la base, la connaissance exprimée par ces verbes peut porter sur un *verbe* ou un *nom*.

Mnémotechnique 101 :

Sa*v*oir + *v*erbe
Co*n*naitre + *n*om

Je connais son adresse - Je sais où il habite.
Vous connaissez mon nom - Vous savez comment je m'appelle.


----------



## yuechu

Hello/Bonjour,

I saw the phrase "Il sait sa leçon" today and was wondering why the verb "savoir" is used here instead of "connaître". I would usually say "connaître" since it is a noun. Can savoir also be used? Is there a difference in nuance or meaning between the two?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bonjour

That's the nice thing with people learning your language - they evidence exceptions or inconsistencies where you see usual ways only 

Now the silly yet sincere answer: "savoir sa leçon" is a set phrase, as is "connaître sa leçon par coeur" - no kidding.

Please keep on digging


----------



## yuechu

Hello/Bonjour,

I've read through all the "savoir vs connaître" threads on WR (that I could find) and have a question about its usage in the following context.

On the "Office québécois de la langue française" website, one of the examples is the following:
"Les journalistes *savent* depuis quelques jours la date des prochaines élections."

I am wondering: why is the verb "savoir" being used instead of "connaître" ? I don't think that there is any "savoir approfondie" here nor is one memorizing anything like in most of the "savoir + objet direct", construction which is much rarer than "connaître + objet direct". (such as in "savoir sa leçon", "sa poésie", "un mot", etc.)

Would most Francophones naturally say the above sentence, or would some also say "Les journalistes connaissent cette date" ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

I would never ever have used _savoir_ in that context, only _connaître_. Maybe it is an idiom from Quebec?


----------



## OLN

D'accord avec Maître Capello (et même question sur le "régionalisme"). 

 Je pense que "savoir la date" (transitif direct) rentre dans ce que le CNRTL désigne sous "Lorsque le compl. d'obj. désigne un élément d'information. [...]  Être au courant de, être informé de et/ou sur l'existence ou la nature de quelqu'un ou de quelque chose. Synon. _avoir appris_, _avoir connaissance* de, connaître_ [...]:*"Synonyme vx ou littéraire connaître".*

En revanche, on dira chez moi : 
Ils savent à quelle date auront lieu les élections. 
Ils savent quand auront lieu les élections.
Ils savent que les élections auront lieu le...


----------



## geostan

C'est que l'exemple porte sur quelque chose qu'on a appris ou dont on a été informé  il y a quelques jours.  Je crois que dans ce contexte, le verbe *savoir* est acceptable. En fin de compte, est-ce qu'il est plus naturel de savoir un renseignement ou de le connaître?  Cela dit, il est possible que le champ sémantique du verbe *connaître* s'est élargi plus rapidement en France qu'au Québec.


----------



## Ithildyn

Speaking as a québécoise, I do believe this is an instance of a word whose meaning is considered "older" in France but has kept thriving in the everyday language over here. _Connaître _and _savoir _can pretty much be used interchangeably around here unless you are speaking of knowing of a person, in which case you use _connaître_.(e.g, "Je connais ton grand-père", and not "Je sais ton grand-père" (...but you would say "Je sais qui il est")) I could both say "Je sais la date de ta fête" or "Je connais la date de ta fête" without much difference for my interlocutors. Might be that _connaître _is a of a tad higher register here, but really, both are fairly neutral.


----------



## drewfstr314

On me dit qu'on utilise _connaître_ en parlant d'une personne et _savoir_ sinon. En lisant ce forum, je vois qu'on utilise _connaître _avec un nom et _savoir_ avec un verbe ou une proposition (que..., quand..., où..., etc.). Est-ce j'ai bien compris?

Quant à moi, _connaître_ exprime plus d'une familiarité avec le sujet que _savoir_, mais peut-être c'est juste moi. (Je pense que c'est parce que _connaître_ fait référence à une personne. On ne dit pas _je sais mon ami_.) Mais, si on veut, est-ce qu'on peut utiliser _savoir_ en faisant référence à une personne pour exprimer qu'on connaît son nom mais qu'on ne la bien connaît?

Merci à tous,
Drew


----------



## Nicomon

[...]

Vous aurez compris que toute québécoise que je suis,  « savoir » ne me choque pas.  On lit ceci dans le paragraphe qui précède (c'est moi qui souligne): 





> Le verbe _savoir _signifie « être instruit dans quelque chose, posséder un métier, être capable d’une activité dont on a acquis la pratique », « avoir le pouvoir, le talent, le moyen de », *« avoir quelque chose dans la mémoire, de manière à pouvoir le répéter »* et *« être informé de quelque chose ».*


  Ce qui ressemble en fait aux définitions du CNRTL qu'OLN a citées.   Mais on peut lire aussi sur *cette page* du CNRTL 





> [Le compl. d'obj. est un subst. concr.] _Savoir le nom, l'âge, l'adresse de qqn; savoir l'heure*, la date,* le jour; savoir qqc. de qqn_.



Pour moi « savoir la date » est simplement une façon plus courte de dire « savoir à quelle date/quand a lieu »  ou bien  « savoir quelle est la date du jour ».

En réponse à drewfstr314, qui vient de réanimer le fil...  on ne dirait pas « _savoir quelqu'un_ ».
Mais on peut dire (enfin moi, je le dirais) :  _Je sais son nom / je sais qui elle est, mais je ne la connais pas bien_.

Note de la modération : Les références numérotées aux posts précédents ne correspondent plus à l'ordre de ce fil et ont été supprimées

(Évitons la numérotation et citons les cas précédents en utilisant le  système « multi-quote » du nouveau logiciel.)


----------



## franc 91

Je ne dirais pas - je sais son nom - je dirais - je connais son nom, ou bien par exemple -  je sais/vois qui c'est, mais je ne connais pas son nom. Je ne sais pas quel jour il arrive - il va arriver la semaine prochaine, mais je ne sais pas quand exactement, je ne connais pas la date précise, mais je sais que c'est la semaine prochaine. etc


----------



## Nicomon

Je précise, parce qu'il est trop tard pour modifier mon post précédent, qu'en écrivant « dans le paragraphe qui précède » je faisais référence à la citation de *cette page* de la BDL que j'avais déjà mise en lien plus haut dans ce fil.

Si « savoir » veut dire « avoir quelque chose dans la mémoire de manière à pouvoir le répéter/ être informé de quelque chose », je ne comprends pas la réticence de certains à dire « je sais son nom ».  Si je peux le répéter, ce nom, c'est que je le sais.  Comme je sais la leçon que j'ai apprise.  Mais bon, je suis québécoise, moi.  Je cause pas comme tout le monde.   

Au fait, si je dis :   J'ai bien connu Untel,  mais je n'ai jamais su son nom de famille.  
Remplaceriez-vous  « su » par « connu » ?  Moi, pas.


----------



## franc 91

Peut-être c'est une question de différence du français parlé d'un pays à l'autre, je ne sais pas. Tout ce que je peux dire c'est ce que l'on dit autour de moi. Moi aussi je dirais - J'ai bien connu Untel, mais j'ai jamais su son nom de famille - mais je me demande dans ce cas si on n'a pas supprimé un verbe - je n'ai jamais su me rappeler/me souvenir de son nom de famille - il faut dire aussi que - je n'ai jamais su - ici a le sens de ne pas être capable.


----------



## Nicomon

Non,  « je n'ai jamais su » dans ma phrase exemple (fictive) n'a pas le sens de « ne pas être capable ».

Dans mon vocabulaire, ça veut simplement dire que je ne me suis pas informée du nom de famille de Raoul, et que personne n'a jugé bon de me l'apprendre.  On me l'a présenté sous son prénom seulement.  Donc, je n'ai jamais su - et je ne sais toujours pas - son nom.   Je ne dirais pas « je n'ai jamais connu son nom ».   Alors, si « savoir » marche au passé composé, je ne vois pas pourquoi le verbe serait fautif au présent.

J'ajoute simplement les premiers vers de *ce poème* : 





> Vous dont je ne sais pas le nom ô ma voisine
> Mince comme une abeille ô fée apparaissant


  Bon d'accord, Appollinaire, c'est pas d'hier...  mais le début 20e siècle n'est pas si loin non plus, et il n'était pas québécois.


----------



## wildan1

Nicomon said:


> Non, « je n'ai jamais su » dans ma phrase exemple (fictive) n'a pas le sens de « ne pas être capable ».


Quand on dit dans ce sens de « être capable » _Je ne sais pas la convaincre/Je n'ai pas su la convaincre_, comment le rendrais-tu autrement, Nicomon ?


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai peut-être mal lu le post de franc91.
_
Je ne sais pas / n'ai pas su   + _verbe à l'infinitif a bien le sens de « _ne pas être capable_ ».
Mais moi je dirais : _ Je n'arrive pas / ne suis pas arrivé(e) à  _+ verbe à l'infinitif.
Ou bien :  (_J'ai eu beau essayer) je n'ai pas réussi à_ / _je n'ai pas *p*u_ _la convaincre._   Elle est têtue, cette Nico. 

Mais je maintiens que si je dis « _je ne sais pas /n'ai jamais su son nom_ » ça ne signifie pas « _je ne suis pas capable de le retenir /je n'ai jamais pu m'en souvenir ».  _Il n'y a pas de verbe sous-entendu.  Je ne le _sais_ pas, parce qu'on ne me l'a pas dit.  Bon.


----------



## lamalam

"Tu __________________ une recette simple?"

Should I use sais or connais? 
In my opinion, I think I should use connais, but I don't really know why? can someone give me advice?

THank you !


----------



## Nicomon

Hello lamalam,

I would indeed say « _connais » _for your specific example.  
_- Oui, je connais une recette simple de gâteau au chocolat.  _

But I'd say  :
_- J'ai fait ce gâteau tellement de fois que je sais la recette par cœur. _


----------



## SwissPete

This may not answer lamalan's question, but I would be tempted to say: _- Oui, j'*ai* une recette simple de gâteau au chocolat. _


----------



## Nicomon

Hi SwissPete,

I'd be tempted to say that too, if the preceding question was :
- _T'aurais pas / Aurais-tu une recette simple de dessert (à me refiler)?_

I wouldn't normally reply  _Oui, j'ai..._  if the question was   _Tu connais une recette simple ?  _


----------

